# Betta Tattoos



## monroe0704

Here's a few of pretty cool tattoos I found.. thought I'd share!




























Cool concept!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm getting a Halfmoon tattoo eventually... maybe for my big birthday coming up (2-1!!). I'm probably going to use a picture that I took... now to figure out which one LOL. I want it more realistic and less "tribal arty"... no color.


----------



## cjayBetta

Loooove those


----------



## monroe0704

I also prefer black and white tattoos. Can't wait to add a betta to my back piece!


----------



## Sweeda88

I love those tattoos! The 3rd one is my favorite, although I'd go for something smaller.


----------



## cjayBetta

I was lookin at a few today.


----------



## Sweeda88

*shudder* I HATE the look of foot tattoos! Especially ones with hairy knuckles!


----------



## kathstew

LOL Sweeda! I totally agree!


----------



## Martinismommy

Hairy knuckles don't bother me as much as the toenail (pinky) yikes lol.......Those are all beautiful works of art!


----------



## 1fish2fish

I'm not a fan of foot tattoos at all but I like that second one.


----------



## Luimeril

i plan on getting one at some point. maybe after i get a job, and get the nerve to! i want it to be a yin-yang type, with a black and a white betta, sorta like how you see the Koi yin yangs.


----------



## cjayBetta

Agree I dont like them there but I thought they were pretty just the same.


----------

